# Horizon HX870. Anyway to get data from gps and have it plotted on a smart phone?



## smitrock63 (Jul 20, 2017)

Is there anyway, or, any app, for my gps position to be picked up by a smart phone app, or, other way to see my course on a map?


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

If you have an iPhone you can get Navionics from iTunes. Comes with updates let charts, ability to plan routes and lots of cool features. I use it as backup to my chart plotter. If I can figure out how to do it, it will transfer errors to my Raymarine plotter too. Love the program!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

If you have a smartphone, there already IS a GPS in the phone, and that works even when you have no cellular service. (Unless that's a very old phone with only "A-GPS" in it.)

So all you need is to run the mapping or charting app of your choice for your phone. Your VHF radio has nothing to do with it and contributes nothing to the picture.


----------



## smitrock63 (Jul 20, 2017)

hellosailor said:


> If you have a smartphone, there already IS a GPS in the phone, and that works even when you have no cellular service. (Unless that's a very old phone with only "A-GPS" in it.)
> 
> So all you need is to run the mapping or charting app of your choice for your phone. Your VHF radio has nothing to do with it and contributes nothing to the picture.


Thank you. This is all good information; however, I'm thinking about the MMSI number and others being able to track me.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

I think you are confused - MMSI on a VHF is not for others to track you. 
If you want tracking, you need a SPOT device, Delorme InReach, or some sort of Satellite phone.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

If it transmitted AIS which it doesn't..it could have been tracked by one of the many ship tracking programs like Marine Traffic


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

The HX870 could be tracked through DSC position polling requests if its MMSI was known by the "tracker". The "tracker" would have to be within VHF range of the handheld, and the automatic position response turned on.

This highly unlikely scenario is avoided by simply setting the automatic position response to "off", or turning off position requests altogether. The HX870 GPS can even be turned off.

But there is no other way to track that radio through an app or similar.

Mark


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

What they said. You're confused about what abilities what hardware has.

Your VHF does not have an AIS transmitter, so no one is going to get information about where you are or how to track you.

You can share your GPS position from your cell phone to other cell phone uses (with programs like Gargoyle Maps) but that's strictly cellular and has nothing to do with any other equipment or systems.

SPOT or InReach are your best ways to allow yourself to be tracked, and each depends on a proprietary device and system. Most users seem happy, a few have reported gross failures.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

While my first response was to also say, "You're thinking about AIS," I do think that DSC allows for you to send POS out. (I'm away from home or I'd verify.) It will not be a continuous stream, but if you're anchored somewhere and want to send your location to a buddy, I think you can do it. And of course, there's also the panic button that sends it out to EVERYONE. And, of course, that's done from the radio itself, so three's no need to interface with a smart phone. For phone apps, you should use the GPS in the phone.

If you're really a glutton for punishment, you could feed the charger's NMEA line into a NMEA-Wifi converter and have the phone connect to it by Wifi, but for the cost of one of those you could probably get a smartphone with GPS.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

"DSC Buddy Position"

http://myboatsgear.com/2017/01/08/position-polling/


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

smitrock63 said:


> Thank you. This is all good information; however, I'm thinking about the MMSI number and others being able to track me.


Could you clarify what you're looking for a bit more. Do you want 24/7 ability for someone ashore to determine your location? Some other duration, like periodic or only for an hour sail or two? Will you be within cellular reception range (we keep that at least a few miles offshore around here). Are you looking for an emergency hailing ability? The thread started as a plotting question, but now sounds like an emergency or shore tracking question.

Here's some random feedback, without really understanding what you're looking for........

If you will generally have cellular reception, you phone itself can have an app that you can give permission to someone ashore to track. These apps are numerous, so just check the relevant app store. Even the resident, Find My Phone app, on Apple can do this. There are more sophisticated apps too.

The BoatUS app has the ability to transmit your position to the nearest TowBoat operator. I think you need to be a member, but everyone should have inexpensive tow insurance.

Finally, if you do want to utilize the HX870 for any length of time, you'll need to have it plugged into a recharging source. The batteries will be eaten up with constant DSC and GPS ops.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

smitrock63 said:


> Is there anyway, or, any app, for my gps position to be picked up by a smart phone app, or, other way to see my course on a map?


I have a Standard Horizon HX870, and while it has a lot of advanced capabilities, I have never been able to get many of them to work. The basic GPS functions (compass, and SOG) are very useful, and should I ever need it the DISTRESS button is reassuring.

I believe that the easiest way to get others to track your position in semi-real time would be to buy a SPOT personal tracker.

On my boat, I have an AIS transponder which transmits my MMSI, position, heading, and speed every 2 minutes via VHF. An AIS transponder has a built-in GPS and VHF radio which digitally transmits vessel information and receives information from other nearby vessels that are equipped with AIS transponders. The AIS signal _*MAY*_ be picked up by a station in the marinetraffic.com network and be available via the marinetraffic.com website.

My AIS system is integrated with my chart plotter, and it displays nearby vessels on my MFD. I emphasize transponders because you can buy VHF radios that have a receiver only function (Standard Horizon GX2200 as an example). My HX870 is not part of this network.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

Keep in mind also, that Class B AIS transmits at only 2 watts (even handheld VHS is 6 watts - 3 times the power), and only can transmit at 6 miles in the best conditions (no splitter, etc), and more typically 2-4 miles. It is primarily intended for collision avoidance in close proximity. Trying to use it to track a boat on marinetraffic.com can be spotty at best.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Lazerbrains said:


> Keep in mind also, that Class B AIS transmits at only 2 watts (even handheld VHS is 6 watts - 3 times the power), and only can transmit at 6 miles in the best conditions (no splitter, etc), and more typically 2-4 miles. It is primarily intended for collision avoidance in close proximity. Trying to use it to track a boat on marinetraffic.com can be spotty at best.


Class B AIS is now being picked up by S-AIS...

http://www.imisglobal.com/applications/satellite-ais.php


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

eherlihy said:


> I have a Standard Horizon HX870, and while it has a lot of advanced capabilities, I have never been able to get many of them to work.


Will you expand on this more? We have the HX851, which is the direct precursor to the 870 and has all of the 870 functionality, only with a bit less optimized interface.

We use many of the HX851 DSC and navigation functions often and without problem, and I have tested all of them and not found any issues. We are considering the HX870 in the future, and would like to know if something is wonky with it.

Mark


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

colemj said:


> We use many of the HX851 DSC and navigation functions often and without problem, and I have tested all of them and not found any issues. We are considering the HX870 in the future, and would like to know if something is wonky with it.
> 
> Mark


I have the HX870. The only issues I have with it are that the menu system is a bit clunky, and the squelch is a bit counterintuitive. That being said, mine works perfectly and performs all the functions just fine.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

colemj said:


> Will you expand on this more? We have the HX851, which is the direct precursor to the 870 and has all of the 870 functionality, only with a bit less optimized interface.
> 
> We use many of the HX851 DSC and navigation functions often and without problem, and I have tested all of them and not found any issues. We are considering the HX870 in the future, and would like to know if something is wonky with it.
> 
> Mark


The problems are most likely due to operator error. However, I have the DSC capabilities that I require through my fixed VHF.

The things that *I* have never been able to (figure out how to) use include:

Automated DSC Radio Check
MOB Operation - chart plotter does this and is more intuitive
DSC Calls - individual or group
Position Request/Report
Polling
Waypoints - chart plotter does this and is more intuitive
Routing and Navigation - chart plotter does this and is more intuitive
DSC Group Memberships
NMEA 0183 output - this is kind of useless in a HANDHELD VHF

YMMV

I like the screen. The programmable soft keys and the menus take some practice/experience to get comfortable. The strobe light will occasionally go on when I insert it into the charging base.

I have also had some trouble with getting the unit to charge when I insert it into the charging base. I think that I addressed the charging issue by cleaning the contacts on the charger and the radio with the eraser from a #2 pencil, but there was no obvious corrosion or dirt on either.

[EDIT] I just tested and found that the condition persists. If I futz with the radio in the base I can eventually get it to charge. This is a premium handheld VHF. The contacts on both the charging base and on the radio should have been gold plated to address this issue.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

... oh yea, and I can't find the 120VAC charger.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe I'm reading it wrong, but to me, it sounds like the OP is concerned about unwanted tracking of his movements via DSC, not that he wants to tether his phone to his radio.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

eherlihy said:


> The problems are most likely due to operator error. However, I have the DSC capabilities that I require through my fixed VHF.
> 
> The things that *I* have never been able to (figure out how to) use include:
> 
> ...


Yikes, all of those functions work fine on our HX851. We use position reporting, DSC calls, waypoints, and routing all the time with it (in the dinghy).

The 0183 interface could useful as a backup GPS to the main boat system. Or as output to a computer charting program. I have our cradle output plugged into our NMEA2000 backbone via a 0183-2000 converter.

The charging base non-connect issue has been present in all 3 SH radios we have had. I always have to futz with them when inserting them into the base to get them to charge. On one, I had to solder a little raised dot on the radio contact patches to get it to charge. The charging bases do suck in this way, and I don't think your issue is unique. On at least one of the radios, the problem is that the contacts do not line up exactly because the plastic moldings of the base and radio are out of alignment.

Mark


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Ajax_MD said:


> Maybe I'm reading it wrong, but to me, it sounds like the OP is concerned about unwanted tracking of his movements via DSC, not that he wants to tether his phone to his radio.


That was how I read his post, and formulated my reply accordingly. Now I'm not sure.

Mark


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

colemj said:


> Yikes, all of those functions work fine on our HX851. We use position reporting, DSC calls, waypoints, and routing all the time with it (in the dinghy).


Those functions all work fin on my HX870 - not sure what is wrong with Eherlilys, but if mine didn't work I would send it back - they are expensive handhelds.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Before you go there; I am running Firmware rev 2.03 on the HX870.

As I said, I find most of these features too clumsy to use on a handheld. Most of these features are available, and more intuitive to use on my chart plotter (Raymarine eS78) and fixed-mount VHF (Ray50).


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

eherlihy said:


> Before you go there; I am running Firmware rev 2.03 on the HX870.
> 
> As I said, I find most of these features too clumsy to use on a handheld. Most of these features are available, and more intuitive to use on my chart plotter (Raymarine eS78) and fixed-mount VHF (Ray50).


For sure. But you don't have your chart plotter or fixed-mount in the dinghy. :wink

Mark


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

colemj said:


> For sure. But you don't have your chart plotter or fixed-mount in the dinghy. :wink
> 
> Mark


... and I don't have side lights or an all-around-white light on my dinghy either.:wink:wink


----------



## smitrock63 (Jul 20, 2017)

Ajax_MD said:


> Maybe I'm reading it wrong, but to me, it sounds like the OP is concerned about unwanted tracking of his movements via DSC, not that he wants to tether his phone to his radio.


No; I don't care if I'm tracked. I'm first time sailing ICW, or, any salt-water ever. So, I just want a way mainly to send out a distress signal and be found should something go awry. Tracking of my friends back home is something I wanted to share with my family.

I downloaded the mx mariner app for my droid. Looks like that will give me what I want (except, having trouble downloading the correct map for KW).


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

If by KW you mean Key West, that can be found in the NOAA - USA Charts REGION_08.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

smitrock63 said:


> ...I just want a way mainly to send out a distress signal and be found should something go awry...


That's what the distress button is for. However, in order to use it, you MUST register for a MMSI and enter the MMSI into the radio. If your use is US only you can get a MMSI from one of the commercial websites (BoatUS used to be free, but I hear you need to be a member now). If you plan to use it overseas, you need a international MMSI which involves radio license and fees. But either way, you really must do it or all the safety benefits of DSC are unavailable to you.


----------

